# guanyar (a) els daus



## ernest_

Com diríeu que es diu: "un llibre sobre com guanyar *al* joc dels daus" o "... guanyar *el* joc dels daus" ?


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo diria _guanyar *al* joc_, si no em fa l'efecte que estic guanyant el joc a una tómbola o un sorteig.

Salut


----------



## ernest_

Jo també penso el mateix, però no n'estava segur del tot. Gràcies.


----------



## Mmart

Doncs jo diria "guanyar als daus" o "guanyar el joc dels daus". Però no veig incorrecte cap de les altres propostes.


----------



## ernest_

Mmart, tens alguna explicació sobre per què _al_ en un cas i _el_ en l'altre, o és una intuïció?


----------



## Mmart

Doncs no ernest_, ho lamento però no tinc cap explicació. Però sí que es diu "guanyar un joc" i no fa falta afegir-hi "a".


----------



## collons

Una cosa és que oralment l'elidim però és incorrecte no afegir-hi "a" perquè produeix ambigüitat.

A la frase de l'exemple, el que guanyes, el complement directe, l'estàs donant per sobreentès però on o en què l'estàs guanyant, l'has d'introduir amb la preposició.

Ha guanyat el pernil a la rifa > Hi ha guanyat el pernil / L'ha guanyat *a* la rifa


----------



## Ferazuza

Quan un sintagma fa la funció de complement directe s'elimina la preposició "a".

En castellà: Yo veo a Marta. Llamo a Marta a declarar.
En català: Jo veig la Marta. (No: jo veig a la Marta.) Crido la Marta per declarar. (No: crido a la Marta per declarar).

Si diguéssim "Jo guanyo els daus", estariem donant a entendre que hem guanyat els daus en si. Si volem dir que hem guanyat el joc dels daus, jo diria "He guanyat als daus". (CCLloc. On has guanyat? A (el joc de) els daus)

Per tant, podem indicar dues coses:

1a. Hem guanyat el joc --> El joc fa la funció de complement directe, i per tant el joc ha sigut guanyat per nosaltres.
2a. Hem guanyat al joc --> al joc fa la funció de complement circumstancial de lloc, per tant la nostra victòria s'ha dut a terme al joc.

Ara bé, la cosa canvia amb els daus. No afegir la preposició "a" en aquest cas, podria donar a entendre que has guanyat "els daus", és a dir, que els daus són la teva recompensa.

Salutacions.


----------

